

Reshma Sohoni of Seedcamp: Lessons learned from 21 startups - Leancamp - sdrinf
http://vimeo.com/12008010

======
Reshma
The slides are a bit dense and I would say the insight is in the stories I'm
trying to share through each example. Would love to hear more such
stories/insight from other startups

